# 86' 5000 Turbo quattro - Headlights



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

What headlights can i use in my car?
can i only use ones from another turbo quattro.... or can i use NA/FWD 5000's?


----------



## 90quattro20v (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: 86' 5000 Turbo quattro - Headlights (Deaner)*

I'm fairly certain that you are in the wrong forum.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 86' 5000 Turbo quattro - Headlights (Deaner)*

Moved to the correct forum.
And yeah, you can use the lights from the NA/FWD 5000 if you like.


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah, i dont know why i did that.. 

So they will fit, they just look different but mount the same ?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Deaner)*

Well, the bodywork is mostly the same, just make sure you get all the brackets and stuff. Oh, I believe you need to get the grill and any trim as well.


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

I bought my 5000 CS turbo quattro from a fella with deer damage.. to get up and going I put a NA in the broken side, and still have the Turbo in the other.. so you can run one of each.. kinda weird. but illumination is fine.. and haven't gotten around to putting in the 2nd turbo light I acquired.


----------

